# Sunterra Flamingo Beach Resort



## Cappy (May 10, 2006)

Does anyone know what unit #7446 faces?
I know it is on the 4th floor but what does it look out at?


----------



## Cappy (May 10, 2006)

Also unit #7437 What does it face?
 THANKS


----------



## liwarren (May 10, 2006)

I am really not 100% sure, but I think the even numbers are oceanview while the odds are not oceanview but a view of the parking lot, hill, etc.


----------



## Cappy (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone know or is anyone going there in the next month that can find out where these units are?


----------



## Spence (May 17, 2006)

email Brigitte at owner services and ask her
BRichardson@sunterra.com


----------



## Aldo (May 17, 2006)

I had a view of a concrete wall and some garbage cans when I stayed there.

They wouldn't give me another room, even though the place was 1/4th empty.


----------



## Whootie (May 18, 2006)

Cappy,  unit #7446 is an end unit on the 4th floor (top floor in that building) facing the beach.  The building is the 1st Flamingo Beach building just adjacent to the Pelican Beach front building.The view is incredible!  We own unit #7440 week 8 & were there this year.  This unit is also totally refurbished.  The unit #7437 will face the parking lot side.  I hope this helps. Laura


----------



## joschwin (Mar 23, 2011)

*Flamingo*

I will be at the Flamingo starting this weekend 3/26 and will be in room 7440.  can anyone tell me the view from this room.    Also i will be bringing my laptop is there internet access available.    Is there a charge?


----------

